# First groundhog



## mtncurman (Jan 22, 2019)

Had a goal to take a groundhog this summer with a slingshot and I got it done yesterday! Bands are precise 0.75 (1st gen) 11" x 3/4"-1/2" shooting 10mm lead around 280fps. I was able to get within about 8 yards of him. First shot hit right between the eyes and it was lights out. A second shot just for security completely passed through his head. Extremely happy to pull this off using a new PFS of my own design I finished over the weekend. (And yes, I eat groundhog and they are delicious!)


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Great shooting man!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootin. Beautiful frame it’s very nice


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

That pfs is stunning and an excellent reward in the pot to prove it


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

BRUH!!!!!!!

That's incredible!!!

Love seeing slingshots taking down game and providing.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great shooting!


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Great shooting and story and with a pfs!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Good shooting!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

A great accomplishment for sure!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Dude - a groundhog with a PFS design? You sir, get a serious high five lol!


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Great shooting

Sent from my TECNO Camon CX using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

great shooting. i've heard they're best smothered in onions.


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

Good shooting.We have ground squirrels here Hours of fun


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Sceptic: I don't think pfs's are that accurate

Mtncurman: Hold my beer!!
**1 hour passes**

Mtncurman: Here you go, it was a head shot.

Sceptic: I don't think that counts as a ground hog not seeing his Shadow bro.

Status LEGENDARY


----------

